# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  DingDong, smart home speaker, Beijing LingLong Co., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Beijing LingLong Co. is a joint venture between JD.com, Inc., China’s largest online retailer, and voice recognition powerhouse iFlytek.

DingDong on JD.com

dingdong.ai

----------


## Airicist

Article "Behold China’s Answer to Amazon Echo: The LingLong DingDong"

by Joshua D. Bateman
November 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "China's answer to the Amazon Echo is called the LingLong DingDong ? and no, it's not a hoax"
Speaker-bound virtual assistant can play 320Kbps audio, take memos and provide other useful information.

by Owen Hughes
November 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "China's LingLong launches DingDong smart home speaker"

November 24, 2016

----------

